# Favorite& Must-see trails in UK & Ireland



## noamwax (18 Jan 2008)

Favorite& Must-see trails in UK & Ireland
Hi

I'm currently writing an article on the MTB and road cycling scene in the UK and Ireland. This article will be posted on Groopy- an Israeli cycling community of about 10,000 cross country, trail, free ride ,down hill and road riders (more info on http://www.groopy.co.il/dynpage.aspx?id=12 ).

I wanted to get your recommendations on must-see/must-ride regions, trails and road rides in UK and Ireland, for example- places equivalent to Lago Di Garda in Italy, famous climbs of TDF and so on…

If you can send me links, trail-maps or free text describing the trails or regions it would be great.

You can replay here or send directly to me to noamwaxx@gmail.com
Contact me also if you are planning a vacation in israel and want to hit the road/off-road

Millions of thanks

Noam Waxman​


----------

